# (Solved) FreeBSD memstick not running



## yo9fah (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi! 

I used to install FreeBSD v.9 method dd(1) on the stick and boot, but stops somewhere at one point and freezes there.

I installed FreeBSD v.8.3 and works very well, no problems.

I have an Acer Extensa 5220

LE: Solved in version FreeBSD-9.1-RC2


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2012)

yo9fah said:
			
		

> but stops somewhere at one point and freezes there.


Could you possibly be more vague about it?


----------



## yo9fah (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the reply. Everything goes well up here:


```
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
```
 <- At this point it stops and does not respond to any command!

Thanks in advance for help!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2012)

Try booting with ACPI turned off. See if that helps.

Also make sure the BIOS of the machine is up to date.


----------



## yo9fah (Apr 20, 2012)

I tried with ACPI Turned off, but not work. The BIOS of the machine is up to date. I have the latest version. I tried to [cmd=]dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=128M[/cmd] and then [cmd=]dd if=FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/sdb bs=10240 conv=sync[/cmd] But had no effect.

I can not understand why running version 8.3 and version 9 does not work? How can I solve this problem?

Thanks again for help!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2012)

I've heard some issues with some laptops. Have a look and see if you can change setting regarding SATA. Some must be set to AHCI, some to Legacy, try anything but RAID.


----------



## yo9fah (Apr 20, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I've heard some issues with some laptops. Have a look and see if you can change setting regarding SATA. Some must be set to AHCI, some to Legacy, try anything but RAID.



I tried but it does not work. *A*nother idea? Thanks!


----------



## yo9fah (Apr 21, 2012)

So, I want to install FreeBSD, version 8.3 works on my laptop. How can I upgrade to version 9 immediately after you install 8.3?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## yo9fah (Aug 29, 2012)

I installed *FreeBSD 9.0 i386* but you, *ACPI = off* (amd64, do not work on my laptop), works very well *i386*, but I have a boot problem, "_Root mount waiting for: usbus2_".

This is the output from dmesg:


```
$ dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2012 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 01:47:53 UTC 2012
    root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          560  @ 2.13GHz (2128.04-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x10661  Family = 6  Model = 16  Stepping = 1
  Features=0xafebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe31d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2077052928 (1980 MB)
MPTable: <INTEL    S. Rosa CRB >
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ioapic0: Assuming intbase of 0
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
pcib0: <MPTable Host-PCI bridge> pcibus 0 on motherboard
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1800-0x1807 mem 0xfc000000-0xfc0fffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel GM965 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 7676k stolen memory
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfc100000-0xfc1fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
uhci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> port 0x1820-0x183f irq 20 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2020
usbus0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> port 0x1840-0x185f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
usbus1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> on uhci1
ehci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-B> mem 0xfc504000-0xfc5043ff irq 20 at device 26.7 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-B> on ehci0
hdac0: <Intel 82801H High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfc300000-0xfc303fff irq 21 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <MPTable PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <PCI bus> on pcib1
bge0: <Broadcom NetLink Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x00b002> mem 0xf6000000-0xf600ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
bge0: CHIP ID 0x0000b002; ASIC REV 0x0b; CHIP REV 0xb0; PCI-E
miibus0: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5754/5787 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:1d:72:32:45:5d
pcib2: <MPTable PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci4: <PCI bus> on pcib2
pci4: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib3: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pci6: <PCI bus> on pcib3
uhci2: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-A> port 0x1860-0x187f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus3: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-A> on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-B> port 0x1880-0x189f irq 17 at device 29.1 on pci0
usbus4: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-B> on uhci3
uhci4: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-C> port 0x18a0-0x18bf irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
usbus5: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-C> on uhci4
ehci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-A> mem 0xfc504400-0xfc5047ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus6: waiting for BIOS to give up control
usbus6: timed out waiting for BIOS
usbus6: EHCI version 1.0
usbus6: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-A> on ehci1
pcib4: <MPTable PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci15: <PCI bus> on pcib4
cbb0: <PCI-CardBus Bridge> mem 0xfc204000-0xfc204fff irq 22 at device 6.0 on pci15
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
fwohci0: <1394 Open Host Controller Interface> mem 0xfc206000-0xfc2067ff,0xfc200000-0xfc203fff irq 22 at device 6.1 on pci15
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.10 (ROM=0)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 4.
fwohci0: EUI64 00:1d:72:ff:ff:32:45:5d
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S400, 3 ports.
fwohci0: Link S400, max_rec 2048 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
dcons_crom0: <dcons configuration ROM> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: bus_addr 0x14bc000
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 02:1d:72:32:45:5d
fwe0: Ethernet address: 02:1d:72:32:45:5d
fwip0: <IP over FireWire> on firewire0
fwip0: Firewire address: 00:1d:72:ff:ff:32:45:5d @ 0xfffe00000000, S400, maxrec 2048
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: BUS reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: node_id=0x00000000, SelfID Count=1, CYCLEMASTER mode
pci15: <mass storage> at device 6.2 (no driver attached)
pci15: <base peripheral, SD host controller> at device 6.3 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH8M UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x1810-0x181f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
atapci1: <Intel ICH8M SATA300 controller> port 0x1c00-0x1c07,0x18f4-0x18f7,0x18f8-0x18ff,0x18f0-0x18f3,0x18e0-0x18ef,0x18d0-0x18df irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
cpu0 on motherboard
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
unknown: <PNP0c01> can't assign resources (memory)
attimer0: <AT timer> at port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 pnpid PNP0100 on isa0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> at port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 pnpid PNP0b00 on isa0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 pnpid PNP0303 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <INT0800> can't assign resources (memory)
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xcf000-0xcffff,0xe0000-0xe17ff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
unknown: <PNP0c01> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <INT0800> can't assign resources (memory)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0 cable IRM irm(0)  (me) 
firewire0: bus manager 0 
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC268
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: Conexant (Unknown)
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC268 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
[B]ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2[/B]
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <Intel> at usbus5
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <Intel> at usbus6
uhub6: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ada0 at ata2 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <TOSHIBA MK1646GSX LB113J> ATA-8 SATA 1.x device
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 152627MB (312581808 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2128043840 Hz quality 1000
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus6 usbus2
uhub6: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
[B]Root mount waiting for: usbus2
usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus2[/B]
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
ugen2.2: <Unknown> at usbus2 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s2a [rw]...
drm0: <Intel i965GM> on vgapci0
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
info: [drm] AGP at 0xd0000000 256MB
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
pid 46752 (gcj-dbtool), uid 0: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
```

How can I solve this problem !? Thanks in advance.


----------

